# DVD VCR Player



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi I have a Philips dvd player vcr model DVP3200v the dvd player works ok but when I go to use the vcr the tape plays for about 30 seconds then stops and the machine switches off anybody know how to fix this is it a minor problem or does it require a full on tech to repair? many thanks for any help


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If, and only if, you have engineering skills in dismantling small parts, do not try it yourself.

The VCR has a current sensor that detects the end of the tape and this is probably the cause. 

When it is working properly:
When the tape is running normally, the current is virtually constant but when it comes to the end of the tape and the tape stops turning, the current through the motor goes up dramatically. The over current detector automatically switches off the motor.

What is the likely cause is a build up of dirt/hairs or even a foreign body that is putting a strain on the motor and causing the current to rise and trip the overload detector.

The cure is to lift the lid and look at every moving part in the motor drive area and see if there is anything obvious. Be careful NOT to touch the playback head.

I had my daughter's machine with the exact same problems... it was clogged with cat hairs. Another machine I fixed had a label from a cassette caught up in the works...

Do not oil anything - if you have to, use a very small gob of light grease.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi dangles


The problem is the mode switch, what you need to do is remove it and clean the copper traces with isopropyl alcohol. The mode switch is usually located on the bottom of your VCR next to video drum motor.


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Donaldg and octaneman for your quick replies I have opened it up and made sure it was all clean inside no dust ect.ntill the same so now I will try and check out the mode switch and let you know many thanks


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I tried to clean the mode switch but no luck so with my limited knowledge with the small parts involved I think I will pass it on to the professionals to sort out as I could end up doing more damage many thanks for your help


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

When working with the mode switch it's also important that you know where to align gears etc for re-assembly .. 

firts thing i would do to see what is going wrong is check to see if the head spins, then if the tape is loaded around the head, followed by being taken up when it goes into play mode, a common problem is that the mechanism responsible for the take up requires repair or replacement. 
Another issue is the capstan motor which gives the "drive" to the tape. The belt might be broken or old. When old it tends to stretch giving playback problems .. I have also seen power supply problems which stopped the capstan from rotating properly or at all ..

there are many possible reasons for failure to play, some of which have been mentioned above ..


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Done Fishing sometimes when I put the tape in it will play of for about fifteen mins before it stops and switches off then the next dozen or so times it will only play for about 30 seconds or so before switching off which gives me the impression that some part is overheating and breaking down which bring me back to what Donaldg said


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Could still be take up or the take up spool sensor if it's dirty .. but without being present to observe what is happening all we can do is float ideas ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The two machines I have repaired that had these symptoms were caused by some foriegn matter causing extra strain on the drive motor - the worst one was the cat hairs, where a few minutes with a pair of tweasers got it sorted.

However, as you can see from the input from D_F & Octaneman, there are other possibilities. They are professional repair folk - I'm oly a retired old fart!


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Done Fishin I can appreciate that its hard to guess what the problem is without seeing what is going on thanks for your help I will now take it to the repair shop and let them sort it out as I am like DonaldG put it just a retired old fart also and as the mind is willing the eyes are not good enough but many thanks to all for your time and effort


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You're most welcome .. basically think that you have made the wisest decision .. Fixing VCR's requires knowledge & experience especially when it comes to areas of electro-mechanical operation .. frequently the gears and the mode switch operate in an area where everything has to be "set up" so that movement and operation is synchronized. This varies from VCR to VCR and manufacturer to manufacturer .. I also learnt the hard way .. however I learnt over time and with lots of guinea-pigs .. 

these days though when Video Cassettes are a ting of the past it should also be questioned as to whether it's really worth repairing it or whether a move to a DVD player might be easier and cheaper. Obviously that would also depend upon what memories you have stored on tapes in your possession .. the loss of those items can sometimes be immeasurable


----------

